# How much weight is noticeable?



## ph0shizle (Mar 2, 2017)

I'd consider myself an average rider at best. I've been riding for about 6 years, 3 hours once every 2 weeks. I'm looking for a new bike but have never ridden an e bike before. Realistically, I'm looking to spend about 7k'ish. And am thinking about the specialized Levo SL comp, turbo levo comp, or the turbo level comp carbon. From doing a quick research, the levo SL comp weighs about 42 pounds, the turbo levo carbon weighs 45 and the turbo levo comp about is about 50 pounds. I know the review videos say the levo SL is much more nimble, etc, but the reviewed bikes were the s-work 38 pound models. My question is, between the 42 pound levo SL base and the turbo levo carbon at 45 pounds or the turbo levo comp at 50 pounds, will it be super noticeable? A SL carbon is out of my budget. Any advice or suggestion is appreciated ! I'm excited to finally join the e bike community! Thanks!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I've built a couple of 35 pound rigid eMTB's, have a 45 pound "blinged" Haibike hardtail and have ridden a 50 pound Levo as well as several other eMTB's extensively; I'm just an OK rider. Others have commented that you'll learn to ride even the 50 pound bike, but, for me, 35 pounds is hardly noticeable and 40 - 45 pounds only while loading the bike. 50 pounds is ponderous. If you like the 42 pound bike, I'd say that was the best of your choices. Better riders may steer you in a different direction.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have a Levo SL comp carbon with carbon wheels set up tubeless and it weighs 35 lbs. I also had a Levo carbon that weighed 45 lbs. Night and day difference on how the bikes handle. The motors and power delivery is as different as the weight, so also consider that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

As long as you have battery power the extra weight of an Bike is not noticeable (I have a 2020 Levo Comp). In fact the extra weight gives you a more "planted" feel when descending technical stuff, similar to riding a dirtbike.

However, if you run outta juice, well, you're outta juice.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

You should watch and read the comparison between Levo as Levo SL here on the home page .


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

That's a pretty open ended question - depends on what, where, and how you ride, and on the specific design of the eMTB in question.

What might be unnoticeable on wide doubletrack can feel like a cast iron bike on tight singletrack. And when you need or want to "flick" the bike around in the air, 45+ can become pretty noticeable. A strong rider can adapt to both pretty quickly, but if you switch between an eMTB and a regular bike, it can throw you off your game.

The other CRITICAL factor is not just total weight, but where that weight is. Too much "up front" weight is bad as it will make the bike tend to nose dive in the air, and too much "up high" weight can make the bike feel "floppy" in turns.


----------



## J-crock (May 8, 2020)

Weight is primarily a factor when it’s time to mount your bike on a bike rack (roof racks are pretty much out of the question) or when having to lift over downed logs. My 46lb. carbon comp Levo (w/500w battery) is as much weight as I want to handle when carrying over obstacles. Otherwise, weight doesn’t seem to be a factor while riding.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

JillRide45 said:


> I have a Levo SL comp carbon with carbon wheels set up tubeless and it weighs 35 lbs. I also had a Levo carbon that weighed 45 lbs. Night and day difference on how the bikes handle. The motors and power delivery is as different as the weight, so also consider that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


35#? Really? That's impressive.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

3 lbs is nothing for an ebike. You should be paying more attention to how the store bought ebike feels when you take it for a test ride, and pay attention to the size (Wh) of the battery. Surely hate to drop all that coin and be stranded with a measly 400Wh battery instead of a 750Wh or a 1000Wh battery, proprietary and expensive as they are. Hopefully you can get a higher amp battery charger from whomever sells you the ebike, if they even have an option for that.

Once you start putting batteries off the back rear rack on ebike kits then the weight is noticeable. Thats why people with ebike kits try to stuff the battery in the triangle for good weight distribution, and why bicycle manufacturers place the battery on the down tube, and behind the seat tube for some other models, including cruiser models.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

For me 
A- 42 to 49 pounds is fine.
B- Specialized is Stay Away, NOT Reliable.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> 35#? Really? That's impressive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes, really.

https://www.emtbforums.com/community/threads/levo-sl-"6-fatties"-his-and-hers.10888/#post-148579

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## careyj1 (May 12, 2017)

It's not the weight, it's the power of the motor and how long the battery will last per ride. One of my friends bought the 2020 SL Carbon Levo Expert, great bike, lighter, less power, less range if you ride areas with lots of climbing. Example normal ride is 2,500ft to 3,500ft of climbing, I would get the Turbo Levo, even the heaviest model. If normal ride is 800ft to 1,500ft of climbing, then the SL. Also if you are going to ride more flat rode or gravel maybe the SL. If you ride big steep climbs Turbo Levo. I hope this helps. I have ridden both a lot, found a deal on a new 2109 Sworks Turbo Levo so I bought that. One thing you can do is adjust the power output from the motor so it feels like your non-E mountain bike. I just learned how to change the power via the App to do this. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

If you are worried about weight, ditch the motor and battery...


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Phillbo said:


> If you are worried about weight, ditch the motor and battery...


Just can't, its too much fun with the motor and battery.
Just got done a quick little eride, maybe 15 miles down to the river and back. Cruising along, minute weight isnt noticeable, but when you start getting into single track trails, bowls, ruts, rocks then being able to move the bike becomes important. Store bought ebikes: You are paying for the engineering of the bicycle, for weight placement and balance, the technology, feel, look, safety along with brand name. Thats why I wouldnt go with Luna Cycle ebikes, off the shelf generic chinese with some logo'ing and minor changes. Got the money to drop, LBS is where to go. There seems to be more and more integrated motors into the frame when it comes to the DIY market. Cyclone-TW has there Elite and Enduro, nice low weight for the motor, but its a heavy motor, but thats the penalty. Even there the weight is so low, the only problem is the wider bb and wider separation of the pedals. Totally different then the Bosch's Levo kind, LBS kind.


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

Weight on a ebike is a holdover from prior mountain biking thinking. Going uphill makes no difference as long as you have power. I find that a heavier bike, like the old downhill sleds I used to ride, heavy ebikes hold their line better in the downhill chuck and suck up the gnarr better.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

dstepper said:


> Weight on a ebike is a holdover from prior mountain biking thinking. Going uphill makes no difference as long as you have power. I find that a heavier bike, like the old downhill sleds I used to ride, heavy ebikes hold their line better in the downhill chuck and suck up the gnarr better.


Yeah, and you can get 180 mm travel with no penalty in uphill, and all the pleasure on the down.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Ya this is where is the divide.
You can buy a 150 pounds motorcycle or you can buy a 21 pounds HT.
The Ebike is closer on the light side for me
but some prefer the other side.
My problem with the heavy is the idea of it falling on me.
I am an outdoor guy and not willing to add lots of padding and protection,
not that much attracted by speed
so a 500 battery is plenty for me,
no need for long travel suspension,
i just like the feel of riding a bike
but you have to decide what you appreciate.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

My Tazer started of around 48lbs, but I was having problems keeping the air inside my tires. I had to put inserts in front and rear, so my bike is now around 50lbs.

It's amazing how our bodies can adapt to riding! My Strava times shows my DH times about the same or faster depending on how much pedaling is needed! But the fun is unreal up and down hills!

The only time I notice the weight is when I have to load my bike up or hike a bike, then I'm like f%ck this ebike is a pig ! Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wls4ever (May 11, 2006)

Hello, yes the weight between the two is very noticeable. It is easy to transition to the SL and it will feel similar to your current bike. The turbo Levo will be a bigger adjustment If you have spent any time on a moto, relating to the handling of the weight will be easier. If you have only ridden mtb trail bikes, it can be a handful for some riders.


----------

